
Why I hate Agile methodologies (2010) - Telichkin
http://anti-agile.blogspot.com/2010/06/day-1-why-i-hate-agile-methodologies.html?m=1
======
Telichkin
My current company is transforming into Agile right now, and I find this
article is very good description of all these crazy stuff which happen in the
company:

> Until today’s meeting, the friendly Agile consultant at my company has spent
> his time photoshopping the team leader’s face onto pictures of Yoda, and
> researching the motivational properties of various colours of magic marker.
> And he gets paid for it.

